# Alain Petriz (French Bodybuilder)



## Alain Petriz (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello everybody. Let me introduce myself, I am Alain Petriz.

I am 50 years old and Mr Universe 2002 WPF runner-up. I have been devoted to BodyBuilding for 15 years. With 11 of those in competition.

5 times French Champion, 2 times Vice Champion of Europe, Vice Mr. Universe (runner-up) in 2002, 4 times world finalist.

I created this profile to exchange knowledge. I am thus here to make benefit to you my small experience. And also to learnthings from you. To learn through your Culture and manners of thinking how this impacts bodybuilding. All of this in a friendly way, ALAIN.

Website: http://www.alainpetriz.com

Fans Group: http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/alainpetriz/


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Bienvenue a UK-Muscle, Alain. C'est un physique impressionant pour un homme de ni'mporte quelle age, mais pouvoir montrer les muscles abdominaux a 50 annees, c'est super!!

Keyser.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Keyser Soze said:


> Bienvenue a UK-Muscle, Alain. C'est un physique impressionant pour un homme de ni'mporte quelle age, mais pouvoir montrer les muscles abdominaux a 50 annees, c'est super!!
> 
> Keyser.


Show off!!

Hi Alain,

Welcome to the board! I look forward to reading your posts.

SD


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

mmmmm! you look dreamy with the tyres lol


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Oui, what Keyser said,

Welcome to the board, Alain. If all men looked like you at fifty the economy would come to a crashing halt.



What have you found to be the most difficult challenge for you in your bodybuilding?


----------



## Alain Petriz (Jun 8, 2007)

thank you Keyser, Sport, Arnie, Peg for the welcome


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome mate


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Alain,

You look awesome for any age, especially so for 50. It just goes to show how the sport is progressing as there are a lot of superb Masters athletes coming through the ranks & still competing at a ferociously high standard.

I would try to speak to you in French but alas, I only know O level French & last time I was in France I realised that only knowing how to ask where the campsite & train station were was not going to get me very far!

Welcome to the board.


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> I would try to speak to you in French but alas, I only know O level French & last time I was in France I realised that only knowing how to ask where the campsite & train station were was not going to get me very far!


ha lol classic. Welcome mate


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome to the board! Very impressive body dude.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

welcome to the board


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the board. You look awesome.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice to see more competitive bbers joining up.

Welcome


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome alain!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

welcome mate....just had a gander at your site...very nice also some great pics!!!!


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome Alain, impressive physique.. That reminds me I need to get my tyres checked out


----------



## Alain Petriz (Jun 8, 2007)

Bonsoir mes amis et encore merci pour votre accueil ...vous etes formidables !!! J'espere que vous pardonnerez mon anglais , mais j'utilise un logiciel de traduction ...oui j'avoue ! rire..

Je suis toujours tres heureux de rencontrer de nouveaux passionnes comme moi , a travers le monde ! J'essaierai de venir le plus souvent possible ...au moins un fois par semaine ou tous les 15 jours pour repondre a vos questions et aussi vous en poser quelques unes ..on apprend a tout age !!! 

A BIENTOT ET ENCORE MILLE MERCI A VOUS TOUS ET TOUTES !

AMITIES

ALAIN


----------



## Alain Petriz (Jun 8, 2007)

Good evening my friends and still thank you for your reception&#8230; you are formidables !!! I hope that you will forgive my English, but I use a software of translation yes&#8230; I acknowledge! to laugh. I am always very happy to meet the new ones impassion like me, throughout the world! I will try to come as often as possible&#8230; at least once per week or every 15 days to answer has your questions and to also to pose some of them you. .on learns has any age!!! SEE YOU VERY SOON AND AGAIN THANK YOU EVERYBODY!

REGARDS

ALAIN


----------



## Alain Petriz (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello people... Please excuse me for the several months that I dont wrote on UK-Muscle! My physical problems are over. I'm preparing for my next competitions in March and April. Best wishes to everybody


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck on your preparations Alain, looking foreward to seeing some new pics!!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to UK-M

You look awesome 

Will look forward to reading you posts to

Good luck with your competition, post some pictures up soon


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

weel done big man, looking very impressive


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

hi i know this is old but id like to know about training style and gear if and when you come on


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you Nikolas Sarkozy's buff brother?

Just kidding!

Looking good, man!


----------

